# Green Carpet/curtains what color walls



## briersmom

My husband and I bought a house on the lake. Our dining room faces the lake and we have lots of light. The carpet and curtains are green. What color should we paint the walls? We have tried light blue and a darker blue splotches but they don't look right....HELP!!


----------



## Dana11

go for honey yellow, beige tones, or ivory white. Blue does not go with green atleast for walls.

Dana


----------



## Sir MixAlot

Here's a good link from Sherwin Williams. You can click and drag any of their colors to walls,ceilings,trim and furniture. *Click Here *


----------



## jillybean1

How about a caramel color? You don't say what kind of green, but if it is a mossy or olivey green, this would look rich.


----------



## finance chick

Is it a warm green (gold undertones) or a cool green (silver undertones)? Warm greens look great with earth tones (beiges & autumn colors) & cool greens are better with burgundy, grey, etc. You really can't go wrong if you keep warm with warm & cool with cool. Is it a light or dark green? Use contrasting colors (light with dark & dark with light).


----------

